

Rhombus Tech 2nd revision A10 EOMA68 Card working samples - jardiamj
http://slashdot.org/submission/2599017/rhombus-tech-2nd-revision-a10-eoma68-card-working-samples

======
jardiamj
I have been following this project for a while. I remember seeing a comment
around here, referring to it as "vaporware" so I am glad to see they have some
working samples now, and I hope to see their Flying Squirrel user-upgradeable
tablet soon on the market.

